
HN: Why is Firefox preventing protonmail log in page? - jackallis
i get this when i try to log in:<p>The owner of mail.protonmail.com has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.<p>This site uses HTTP Strict Transport Security (HSTS) to specify that Firefox may only connect to it securely. As a result, it is not possible to add an exception for this certificate.
======
mtmail
Works fine in my Firefox. Maybe you're (un)lucky and somebody indeed redirects
you to a wrong unsecured server not belonging to protonmail. Or protonmail
recently added a new server and didn't install their certificates correctly
yet.

------
2038AD
FWIW I'm not experiencing this issue. Sorry to be the guy with "works on my
machine".

